# Hamhead: AKA Meathead



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

This is my favorite and our most popular buffet item from our party last year. Funny thing though, no one ate any ham. I can't figure it out.  It is made over a motion activated candy dish, so everytime anyone reached for it, it made goulish sounds. It was great!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah! Here is the picture. That sort of helps!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

He is really awesome looking. Too funny!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! My GM from work was at our party and he told me that I had to make it for the Halloween party that they did at work. No body there would eat it either! It was so funny!


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

What fun !!! That would be awesome to see ppl jump back from it...LOL Great Job !!!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! I just started a few albums, one of which is food stuff, that has some other pics of food that I have done for our parties.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I plan on doing a meat head for the first time this year. Actually just bought a plastic skull today from DT for the head. I just hope it's big enough


----------

